# Sand Bar Numbers?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

OK, this question gets tossed around my fishing buddies all the time, with no real consensus. In the surf, you leave the beach into the first gut, then come up on a sand bar. Is that the "first bar" or the "second bar"? Some of my buddies call that the "second bar" but I think it's the first, so you fish the second gut from the first bar. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its wade gut, first bar, first gut, second bar, second gut

at least that's the way I call it


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

1st bar.....speaking of which, I think I'll go have a cold one at the 1st bar I come across. Later folks


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That's what I've always thought, first comes the sandbar then the gut, or vice versa from a boater's standpoint


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

I would say it also depends on the tide. But first gut first sand bar second gut 2nd sand bar. 
If the 1st bar you get to is actually the second that would mean the beach is the 1st and the beach does not look like a sand bar.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


Exactly.


----------



## Spenser (Jul 4, 2011)

"and the number of the counting shall be three, no more, no less"


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2007)

In Fl. you can see 1st. gut and 1st. bar and so on from the beach.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


 Wrong. Wade gut, 1st bar, 1st gut, 2nd bar, 2nd gut, 3rd bar.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Uh-Oh! I don't think I'll ever find the fish again in the 2nd. Gut? Which Gut? Is it the 1st. or 2nd? Who's on first?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


Yep!!!


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Agree with beach-1st gut-1st bar-2nd gut-2nd bar. Otherwise, I've been fishing and catching fish in no gut at all on the beach...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought it was always and as other posters have said

Beach-gut-sand bar-2nd gut-Sand Bar-3rd gut-Sand Bar


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

Beach, Wade Gut, 1st Bar, 1st Gut, 2nd Bar, 2nd Gut, 3rd Bar, 3rd Gut


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

So, keeping my own thread going... Hadn't heard of "wade gut" before, so did some Google looking. Looks like there are a couple of opinions out there, apparently depending on location.

This Matagorda website says the wade gut is the first gut, leading to the first bar, followed by the second gut...

http://www.matagordabay.com/surf_signs.htm

A Rockport flyfishing site had the following, which implies wade gut/first bar/first gut/second bar, etc.

Bars are the shallower formations that
occur between the deeper water guts.
Waves break on top of the bars; normally
there will be have a series of two to four
bars.
Guts are the deeper water formations that
are found in between the bars. The first
gut is directly east of the first bar and so
on.
The Wade Gut is considered the first
deeper formation of water that touches the
shore. One would normally wade through
the wade gut to access the first bar.

I know, so what??? It's just kind of fun trading opinions and backgrounds. Didn't expect this much...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've walked across many, many bars. I now have a gut. :brew:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish someone who is the beach authority would answer this. I still don't know who is on first?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

in matty the there is no wade gut its the first gut, surfside the same from acsses 1 south to the jetty but from 1 to 6 its beach, wadegut,,ist bar ist gut,2nd bar; 2nd gut,3rd bar.my 02.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Bayscout22 said:


> Exactly.


x2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Wade gut? 1st gut, whats the difrence? Are you short or sumpthin? There all wade guts. Until you are in overhead water? Maybe its 1st gut, then package gut? Then swimmin gut.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> I wish someone who is the beach authority would answer this. I still don't know who is on first?


 Ive fished P.I.N.S almost exclusivly since ive lived on the coast. Everyone who knows the beach well will refer to the wade gut, then the first bar, and so on.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Wade gut? 1st gut, whats the difrence? Are you short or sumpthin? There all wade guts. Until you are in overhead water? Maybe its 1st gut, then package gut? Then swimmin gut.


Lol, the difference is so that people know what the hell your talking about.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

this is how i see it


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

beach, wade gut, first bar, first gut, second bar, second gut...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

First gut, first bar and so on.......Folks cant wade to the third bar on normal tide.
Second gut is too deep.
I've caught everything in the second gut during the day, from Bull Reds to Tarpon..


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Spenser said:


> "and the number of the counting shall be three, no more, no less"


Classic! i needed a good laugh this morning


----------



## Tomahawk (Sep 17, 2005)

This thread is actually very useful for me since I'm a newbie. I think I'll adopt;

beach-wade gut-first bar-first gut... since it seems esoteric.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

No guts for me, there's sharks in dem dar waters. LOL


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

it really only matters when you're trying to share info, so if 2 people are on the same page, its all good...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

This has been a hoot - glad I started it! I think my preference is BEACH / FIRST or WADE GUT / FIRST BAR / SECOND GUT / SECOND BAR...

Points out the need to be more descriptive when we share our experiences, as there sure are differences of opinion...

Tight lines all.


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Redfishr said:


> First gut, first bar and so on.......Folks cant wade to the third bar on normal tide.
> Second gut is too deep.
> I've caught everything in the second gut during the day, from Bull Reds to Tarpon..


That would be the third gut if you are not figuring in a wade gut, which I do. The first gut is after the first bar, the second gut after the second bar, etc.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I guess I'll fish the 1st GUT after Wades Gut on the 1st BAR, some may refer to this as the 2nd gut. Seems Wades Gut or 1st Gut would be too shallow for the fish. If I get no Bites I'll head to the 2nd bar and fish the 1st Gut and 2nd Gut unless you refer to Wades Gut as the 1st gut then I'll be fishing the 2nd Gut and 3rd Gut.

I think I just confised myslef dangit


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i dont know but two beaches in tx follets and matagorda up the beach in gorda you step off the sand into four ft water at high tide to me that constitutes a gut. follets you have a slight drop and just a few more ft is a small bar, istbar, then first gut etc. the second gut is deep 6-'7 ft at high tide thats why you hear people swimming to the third bar.


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

1 gut, 2 gut, red fish, blue fish. This stuff sounds like some type of Dr. Suess book. I think I will work on my beer gut...with a fox in a box, in a boat with a goat!! I will not fish the gut here, I will not fish the gut there. I will not fish the gut anywhere! I do not like to fish the gut Sam I Am!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a big gut. When I wade, Its to the bar and cast into the gut to gut hook a dink trout using a croaker that I potlicked out of your bucket. Then I fill my gut with gut rot beer unless I find a yeti then I take the beer. I would never take a cooler. thats just wrong.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is an amazing conversation.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

Who's on first?? What??


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

The question is.. What comes first the bar or the gut? If the bar comes first then you should say as follows&#8230;
Beach - Wade gut - 1st bar- 1st Gut- 2nd bar - 2nd gut.

If you say the gut comes first&#8230;
Beach - 1st Gut - 1st Bar - 2nd Gut- 2nd Bar.

I agree with the Gut comes first&#8230; But hey, what came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


YUP


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

now that we have the wade gut first gut established lets concentrate on the bait gut.. i'll say its the same as the wade gut. next


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

Someone needs to write a book. "The Official Wade Guider's atlas of the Guts of Texas", or "Beer Gut or Wade Gut? The Complete History Surrounding Many Texans' Favorite Two Activities". This way there will be no further need for discussion.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto, and it also depends on location, some beaches have a super long flat area that runs from dry sand to wet (depending on tide) and it gradually gets deeper really slowly, other beaches are more steep and have a very defineable 1st gut. The 1st significant quick change in depth is what I call the 1st gut.



KRAZYKARL said:


> I would say it also depends on the tide. But first gut first sand bar second gut 2nd sand bar.
> If the 1st bar you get to is actually the second that would mean the beach is the 1st and the beach does not look like a sand bar.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow....I need a beer.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Hooked on Salt said:


> 1 gut, 2 gut, red fish, blue fish. This stuff sounds like some type of Dr. Suess book. I think I will work on my beer gut...with a fox in a box, in a boat with a goat!! I will not fish the gut here, I will not fish the gut there. I will not fish the gut anywhere! I do not like to fish the gut Sam I Am!


This is why i keep coming back to 2cool and my wife thinks we are all a bunch of crazy loons


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

***?!?!?!!?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my gawd how do I stop this monster??? I haven't had this much fun since freshman year at college, you know, just escaped from mom and dad, 1972, anything goes?... As a new member, I really have to hand it to you guys - great group, great wit, great experiences, great history. It's very clear that there is no single right answer to my question, just lots of opinions, lots of options, lots of history, lots of background. In the words of the great one, "Let It Be".

I for one will be very clear in future communications about where in the hell I am in the surf - am I on First, no, Who's on First, What's on Second, no What's on Third, wait, Who's on First?...

Thanks for a great thread. I have a sneaking suspicion it's not over yet...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It all depends on where you are at as to what you call it. On the upper coast, the last bar is always called the third bar no matter how many there are. On PINS, the first gut is always called the wade gut even though it is really the...... first gut. 

Personally, I wouldn't get caught up in which bar is which or which gut is which.....Just go fish.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

If the 1st gut is actually the wade gut, then I'm going to call the 1st bar the wade bar. So that means the 2nd bar is actually the first bar. It kinda makes sense if you don't think about it...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think us upper coasters call the 2nd bar the "3rd bar" because of the fishermen's tendancy to stretch the truth. Plus, it sounds cool when we can tell people we caught fish from the notorious "3rd bar"!


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

SurfRunner said:


> I think us upper coasters call the 2nd bar the "3rd bar" because of the fishermen's tendancy to stretch the truth. Plus, it sounds cool when we can tell people we caught fish from the notorious "3rd bar"!


Lol, it seems you upper coast boys still put you trout on a stringer in the surf too.:spineyes:


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

FINAL ANSWER:
I talked to the head of the TPWD department, Joe Controversy. He has ageed to put pilon poles with topper signs along the entire upper coast to designate which is the wade gut, which is the first bar and which is the second bar. Look for the flourescent day-glow signs when you fish so you know how to accurately post your position in the surf. Anyone giving mis-information about location will be subject to a fine up to 3 gulps and one mirrodine.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

chriserman said:


> FINAL ANSWER:
> I talked to the head of the TPWD department, Joe Controversy. He has ageed to put pilon poles with topper signs along the entire upper coast to designate which is the wade gut, which is the first bar and which is the second bar. Look for the flourescent day-glow signs when you fish so you know how to accurately post your position in the surf. Anyone giving mis-information about location will be subject to a fine up to 3 gulps and one mirrodine.


Dam that fine is steep, but at least it is not a Paul brown original!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Might want to start a new thread but how many have actually fished the third bar. Fess up. lol


----------



## Bull_whiting_hunter (May 29, 2011)

It would appear the "wade gut" is useless and has no purpose in conversation so therefor.. by default the winner is?????

BEACH......1ST GUT.....1ST BAR.....2ND GUT.....2ND BAR......3RD GUT.....3RD BAR
FINAL ANSWER.. YES FINAL ANSWER!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The first bar is the first one off the beachfront, or it may depend on what is "is"!


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Bull_whiting_hunter said:


> It would appear the "wade gut" is useless and has no purpose


I've caught everything from trout to sharks in the wade gut.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great thread and conversation. Just go ahead and wade/swim to the third bar right past the fish, cool you're fishing deep.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Rebelsharker said:


> I've caught everything from trout to sharks in the wade gut.


my last trip down we stopped in the high banks on the way off the island and fished a wade gut pinch that was over head deep... caught croaker, whiting, redfish and skipjack


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

jc said:


> my last trip down we stopped in the high banks on the way off the island and fished a wade gut pinch that was over head deep... caught croaker, whiting, redfish and skipjack


99% of my trout and redfish come from the wade gut. A lot of trout can be pulled right out of the shorebreak actually. Good beach structure is key.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

So what do y'all call the 1st cut through the 2nd bar to your right then the left ?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I swam to the 3rd bar at Jamaica Beach yesterday. Not really a swim, but had to bounce off of the bottom to get there. I am 6'2".

I go beach, 1st gut, 1st bar, 2nd gut, 2nd bar, 3rd gut, 3rd bar. Either way, I crossed 3 guts and 2 bars to get to a 3rd bar.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

This if the first time I've ever heard the term "wade gut".


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

i dont think it matters if its called wade gut or first gut its the same place.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

railcar said:


> i dont think it matters if its called wade gut or first gut its the same place.


Yes, but when people say they fished the first gut, they are counting the wade gut as just that and the gut after the 1st bar as the 1st gut.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

My head hurts??? FISH ON!!! Just remember to take your floaty !!!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


This. Everyone is required to go by this from now on.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

people that don't catch fish wonder what is a gut and what is a bar and what number is it, seriously..., you either know where the fish are or you don't


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

railcar said:


> i dont think it matters if its called wade gut or first gut its the same place.


Not the same thing. Wade gut,1st bar,1st gut,2nd bar and so on..


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gp2394 said:


> people that don't catch fish wonder what is a gut and what is a bar and what number is it, seriously..., you either know where the fish are or you don't


This is very true. And when I see rebelsharker down on the beach and he tells me there's a huge hole in the second gut about a mile past the 30, or he tells me the pomps are are running deep in the first gut I'll know exactly what he's talking about


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Logically you would wade the first gut to get to the first bar and wade the second gut to get to the second bar


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*go access 5 low tide and look hard at bottom contour...*

defying logic every time we put a fish on a stringer while wadeing shark infested waters, thats just how we roll.lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

seabo said:


> defying logic every time we put a fish on a stringer while wadeing shark infested waters, thats just how we roll.lol


did you catch anymore?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> did you catch anymore?


ended with 5 sun most from 9 to 12 again.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Step off FROM the beach - wade gut - first bar, over the first bar, wade gut, SECOND bar, from the second bar at LOW tide you MAY be able to tiptoe across the wade gut and FISH standin on the third bar usually about chest deep - you MISS the third bar and there is any rip, I hope you can swim well with a rod in your hand.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

For me it's 1st gut,1st bar,etc...
And at low tide I call the 1st gut a tide pool,1st bar,2nd gut,2nd bar.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Everything you want is south of her main gut!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rebelsharker said:


> Lol, it seems you upper coast boys still put you trout on a stringer in the surf too.:spineyes:


what do you use rebel, a basket?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

All of this kinda gets me to wondering if an egg is worth the wear and tear on a hen's *****


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Spenser said:


> "and the number of the counting shall be three, no more, no less"


I love that movie! never thought the Python would work on a 2cool thread! but it did....humor!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

the wade out is..the first sand bar,,,hit a gut,,thats the 1st gut,,walk through the 1st gut,,up onto 2nd sandbar,,repeat process... til water over your head


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Guts*



speckledred said:


> Great thread and conversation. Just go ahead and wade/swim to the third bar right past the fish, cool you're fishing deep.


I have passed up the first and second bar but never the tiddy bar and it was cool....









But yeah your right, most people wade right past the fish. Many times you don't even need to get wet at all, catch'em standing in the sand. I have been to the third bar and it's not worth the swim. I stopped going to the third bar when I had a 8-10ft Bull Shark between me and the beach at the pass and I had to swim between those guts back to the beach knowing he was there somewhere. Started staying closer to the sand after that. Gater


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care how many guts there are. I ain't going past one that I have to swim anymore. Last time I did I came teeth to teeth with a shark in nose deep water. I'm 6'3" and 260lbs and my buddies said I sounded like a little girl.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm always neck deep on the 10th bar with my styrofoam hat covered in MR's.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

When your 6'5" you can get to the 3rd sand bar.But yes the best fishing is usually shallow.So find a stretch of beach away from others and you will see shallow can be a very good bite.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

is the "gut" the hole/drop off? or is considered the "bar"?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Potlickin at its finest what does it matter go to the **** beach and look for bait and find fish wade gut first gut 4th it doesnt matter


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I've swam those guts many a time and caught my share of it all. No more. Number them how you like.

I ain't that mad at em any more


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Which bar has the cold beer??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't believe there are this many posts on this subject. It is simple, beach, first gut, first bar, second gut, second bar etc. some areas have four or more guts, some have the beach and a gradual dropoff to infinity. 
X2 on chi chi bars...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

beach gut bar repeat....


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can't believe there are this many posts on this subject. It is simple, beach, first gut, first bar, second gut, second bar etc. some areas have four or more guts, some have the beach and a gradual dropoff to infinity.


You would think, wouldn't you, Mac. I agree with you, but as with so much in our sport and the world, there are other opinions. A lot of it is what you grew up with, or who you first heard it from.

This thread is two years old! Many made the point about being clear in reports - one man's first gut is another man's wade gut. That's really all that matters, but wars have been started over more trivial matters...


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Rebelsharker said:


> Wrong. Wade gut, 1st bar, 1st gut, 2nd bar, 2nd gut, 3rd bar.


I'm not going as far as saying y'all are wrong, but down south....we go by this^ Maybe that's why north and south don't get along....we talk different!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> I'm not going as far as saying y'all are wrong, but down south....we go by this^ Maybe that's why north and south don't get along....we talk different!


except that the same "southern" Texan boys I know have never used the term "wade gut" in our entire lives....and I grew up wading all over the entire Texas coast.....

and a "wade gut" term is a 1st for me....must of come from the "Dixie" south Alabama or Mississippi coasts....IMO

"Texan" vernacular has always been:

beach, 1st gut, 1st bar, 2nd gut, 2nd bar & so on....

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*x who cares!!!!*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can't believe there are this many posts on this subject. It is simple, beach, first gut, first bar, second gut, second bar etc. some areas have four or more guts, some have the beach and a gradual dropoff to infinity.
> X2 on chi chi bars...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


copy that!!!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Here is my order now
Early morning place to catch fish
1st sandbar
Next place to catch fish
2nd sandbar
3rd place to catch fish
Better be a really low tide for me to wade out sandbar


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

speckcaster said:


> except that the same "southern" Texan boys I know have never used the term "wade gut" in our entire lives....and I grew up wading all over the entire Texas coast.....
> 
> and a "wade gut" term is a 1st for me....must of come from the "Dixie" south Alabama or Mississippi coasts....IMO
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't fish on PINS......only a tourist would call it a 1st gut in our neck of the woods!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Igofish said:


> beach - 1st gut - 1st bar - 2nd gut - 2nd bar...


X3


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Obviously you don't fish on PINS......only a tourist would call it a 1st gut in our neck of the woods!


no .... I've fished there fairly often....just don't spend too much time naming and/or counting "guts & bars"! just fishing!

and "wade gut" is a new one on me!!! what ever you call it....it's generally worth the attention of a top water early!

tight lines
speckcaster


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

*Tell em how it is!*



speckcaster said:


> no .... I've fished there fairly often....just don't spend too much time naming and/or counting "guts & bars"! just fishing!
> 
> and "wade gut" is a new one on me!!! what ever you call it....it's generally worth the attention of a top water early!
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Obviously you don't fish on PINS......only a tourist would call it a 1st gut in our neck of the woods!


Your a tourist in that part of the state if you don't count them as uno, dos, tres...


----------

